
Millennials Can’t Afford Homes After Exiting the Basement - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-24/millennials-will-be-poorer-than-parents-if-they-can-t-buy-homes
======
lowmemcpu
The truth is they cannot afford homes in the cities they'd prefer to live in.
This is supply & demand, and local city councils are artificially restricting
the supply while demand is high, which only increases supply, and interest
rates are at their lowest, which also increases demand. It's a simple econ
math model.

Millennials need to move to suburbs and other towns which have more affordable
living. Just because they want to live in city X doesn't mean they deserve it.

